# RMI mit mehreren Servern?



## TrAgIc (20. Mai 2005)

Also, mein Problem ist, dass ich eine Anwendung schreiben möchte die keinen Ein - Server Betrieb darstellt. 
Es soll viellmehr jeder Client auch ein Server sein. 

Wie kann ich sowas umsetzten? Genauer, wie schaffe ich es dass für alle Server nur eine einzige Registry benutzt wird? 
Momentan sieht es bei mir so aus, dass jeder Server lokal seine eigene Registry erstellt  

Allerdings sollen alle nur ein und die selbe benutzen. Wäre euch für eure Hilfe echt dankbar!


----------



## semi (20. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mal ein einfaches Counter-Beispiel für einen Kumpel geschrieben.
Schau Dir das hier an.
Die zweite Version mit RMI-Callback kommt Deinen Vorstellungen nahe.

Bei allen Beispielen zuerst build.bat ausführen, dann den Server mit exec-server.bat 
starten, dann die Clients mit exec-3-clients.bat.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## TrAgIc (22. Mai 2005)

Naja, die ganzen Beispiele sind aber immernoch normale Client Server Anwendungen. Sprich ein Server und mehrere Clients. Ich dagegen will auf einen centralen Server vollkommen verzichten......


----------



## Guest (24. Mai 2005)

Jage mal "Peer to peer" bzw. "P2P" durch eine Suchmaschine Deiner Wahl.


----------

